# Lavs from hell,tight spaces



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

These were hard. 2nd pic opening was no bigger than my johnson (level).


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

You hafta ask before Roughing-in for a cabinet plan, if ya don't.....well it's harder


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

That's fun. I love it when people don't mention they picked out some giant stupid peice of furniture to be their vanity.


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

I didnt do the rough in on this one and the guy who did said they had no clue... i hate when tbey do that.. kinda adds excitement to the job..lol


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Actually it was roughed in damn near perfect or it would have never worked. Nothing to do with rough in ,it was funky cabinet design.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Plus, they didn't care enough to give you a heads up before they installed the damned thing. Screw the plumber.


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Yeah,it would have been great to get s heads up on that one.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Nathan901 said:


> That's fun. I love it when people don't mention they picked out some giant stupid peice of furniture to be their vanity.


I had to install faucet and drain at a USC sorority where the designer picked out some piece of furniture for the vanity. It was so tight I was working with t-Rex arms to get it installed.


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

This is dumb chit.. Before i get blasted,that plastic was just to test the distance. Final install has chrome tailpiece.😏


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Screwing this thing down was fun.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Agreed, that chit is ulgy but it goes well with the wallpaper


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

The Plumber Man said:


> This is dumb chit.. Before i get blasted,that plastic was just to test the distance. Final install has chrome tailpiece.?de0f


Fancy urinal at Wrigley field? ?


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

GREENPLUM said:


> Agreed, that chit is ulgy but it goes well with the wallpaper


Goes great with that god awful wallpaper.


----------



## bdaltonph (Nov 23, 2014)

Someone needs to remind vanity designers that vanities have sinks Which require plumbing. Deal with this crap all the time. Seldom we get the correct info on the rough.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

The Plumber Man said:


> These were hard. 2nd pic opening was no bigger than my johnson (level).


It's fun having to contort 5 different ways to install a faucet in those cabinets.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

chonkie said:


> The Plumber Man said:
> 
> 
> > These were hard. 2nd pic opening was no bigger than my johnson (level).
> ...


Hey chonkie, welcome back. I see you made it through the password mine field!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Brother-in-laws house


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

89plumbum said:


> Hey chonkie, welcome back. I see you made it through the password mine field!


Wasn't that bad really. I just went to the actual website instead of phone app and went through the steps as if I just forgot my password. The hard part is remembering my new password.


----------

